# Sticky  REVIEW: Mobile Sound Systems (Arlington, TX)



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Let me start off by saying that I did not have anything installed by these guys. I will, however be doing business with them in the future. 

I have visited quite a few shops in the area and several more out of state and had made up my mind that the day of the car stereo shop was all but dead. In most shops, the guy behind the counter (who almost always remains behind the counter the whole time) just tries to push his cheap, Chinese subs in pre-fabbed boxes or the latest sony headunit that features a display of starships and rockets onto you. 

This couldn't be further from the truth at Mobile Sound Systems. I spoke with Nick for what must have been at least an hour on topics that range from class A/B vs. class D, Flac, and Audiomobile's latest offerings to sports, used cars and the stereo shops of yesteryear. 

Nick is a very engaging and likable guy and I get the feeling that he is there as much to share his passion and hobby with others as he is to make money. He demoed a couple sets of speakers for me, looked up prices and specs on a deck I was interested in, and best of all, gave me a killer deal on the set of Morels I had been looking for. He also gave me a tour of their shop and showed me where they do all of their fabrication. I am sure there were a ton of other things he could have been doing but he never acted rushed for a second. 

In conclusion, I have found my shop. I try to do all of my own work (which isn't much) and order from the web but I will have no problem giving these guys my money to support them. Even if I didn't though, I am confident they will be around for years to come. A lot of guys could learn a thing or two from Nick in the area of customer service.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just like with TC's review, i will sticky it, but try and get some more details and pics of work done when you get a chance 

b


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> just like with TC's review, i will sticky it, but try and get some more details and pics of work done when you get a chance
> 
> b


Thanks Bing! I'll do that and you keep up the good work on your end


----------



## Devilman (May 11, 2014)

I know this a few years old but was wanting reviews on them now. Anyone used MSS recently?


----------

